# got a zombie pheasant tonight lol



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Took the catty with me on my night time dog walk. Spotted this cock bird, shooting upwards hit it clean in the napper. Dropped to what I thought was stone dead. Picked it up and dropped it in the bag. Carry on walking and get to my house and the bag starts flapping about. Pull the cock bird out to find it as full of life as before I shot it lol. Pulled its head off to make sure this time.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

ahahah bad shooting !!  lol


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Couldnt believe it mate. It fell lifeless to the floor, no trouble putting it in the bag. Must have hit it under the chin and knocked it clean out


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

just kidding !!! Good kill


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Perhaps you just grazed it enough to knock it out. Nice take in any case.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

No grazing shots on this forum, members demand clean kills .... LOL, LOL, LOL

Nice shooting as always, you use 8mm hex nut as usual ?

wll


----------



## YHY slinger (Aug 18, 2014)

Mmmmmen, interesting. maybe its like Charles said you just knock it off. Next time check its eyes before you put it in your bag. If its still alive, the eyes wont close.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice kill !

i can see that those m8 hexnuts really work for you ! what is the outside diameter of them ?


----------



## flynndog (Oct 24, 2014)

Outside diameter is 12mm I think of an m8


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Unless the head is missing, I twist em up good just to be sure. Sweet bird.


----------



## Craftsman_Bill (Aug 31, 2014)

You should've just said how powerful your shot was and that it took the head clean off...we'd believe you


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

It's what is on the dinner plate that matters, nice goin'!!. Pulled it's head off yet! Geez. Reminds me of a coffee mug Chuck's got, it's got Garfield sitting on a bar stool strumming a guitar singing, "Love dem lil' mousies, mousies what's I loves to eat. Bite they lil' heads off, nibble on they lil' feet." And he drinks coffee out of that! Argh. Susi


----------

